# My Website!!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey check out my website!!!!!
-------> http://www.screennetwork.com.au/



(its really NOT my site, they just stole my name!   )


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm so glad, Sush, that guy really looks green!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

I think you should sue them on the grounds of intellectual property rights! Or original name property rights something-or-other. Hm. Good thing I never pursued law, huh?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 19, 2005)

*deadly sushi*

The root of all evil is your lack of faith. 

  * HOW PROFOUND!  Yoda would be proud of you!!!

I commend you on your statement.  Never saw that one before.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

LOL Damp!  It DID cross my mind about sueing them! I'll get Denny Crane from Boston Legal! Hes never lost.  








And Thank You InTheKitchen!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd hire him anytime! Can't say much for the suit but I like the tie!


----------



## Magia (Mar 19, 2005)

I gotta tell you, I was glad to read that it WASN'T really your website, only after I jumped and visited the link you posted, *without* reading your disclaimer
 "(its really NOT my site, they just stole my name!  )"

I absolutely HATED the website! 
The idea, the layout and design, the pictures... and the story board? YUCK!.  Nothing in it makes sense, the website is poorly done, the "random facts" are STOLEN from another sushi website and some of the links either don't work or are incomplete... so YEAH!, I say sue them!  they give DEADLYSUSHI a bad name!


----------

